# Fakultät



## rafi97 (18. Nov 2017)

Hey Leute!
 Ich soll eine Fakultät berechnen unter folgenden Anfordeungen:
"Berechnen Sie mit Hilfe einer ¨ while-Schleife sowie geeigneter Hilfsvariablen fak(10). Das Ergebnis soll auf der Kommandozeile in der Form Fak(10) ist . ausgegeben werden"

Diesen Code habe ich nun programmiert.. 


```
public class Fakultaet {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        int ergebnis = 1;
        int b = 1;
        while (b<=4){
            ergebnis = ergebnis*b;
            b++;
            System.out.println("Fak(4)= "+ergebnis);

        }

    }
}
```

Das Problem ist, dass mir alle einzelnen Schritte hintereinander ausgegeben werden (1,2,6,24).. 

Kann mir jemand einen Tippp geben wie ich es schaffe dass nur 24 ausgegeben wird?

Bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für jeden Tipp   !


----------



## Flown (18. Nov 2017)

`System.out.println` nach der Schleife ausführen


----------



## rafi97 (18. Nov 2017)

@Flown oh man darauf hät ich selber kommen können^^ danke dir


----------

